# Oldog spotted at local Gym



## inspectorD (Mar 24, 2010)

Here he is in his favorite new jaccuzi after a hard workout...just reaxin with the place to himself..always being careful of the sudden undertow......


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 24, 2010)

I have that exact same hot tub. Hey old dog you look comfortable.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 24, 2010)

Oldog/Newtrick getting his daily exercise.

If I could, I'd drop some lettuce in there for you, Oldog.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 24, 2010)

He is lookin awefully fit already...how do you stop that crazy thing??:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 24, 2010)

I dunno.  It didn't come with a user's manual.


----------



## funetical (Mar 24, 2010)

Your tail gets stuck in it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 24, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Here he is in his favorite new jaccuzi after a hard workout...just reaxin with the place to himself..always being careful of the sudden undertow......



But, but, but... where did the girls from the video go


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 24, 2010)

My guess is ....they where after the other guy...with the one eye.
Enjoy the old days on video...my treat!!

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2010/2/5/kia’s-2010-“big-game”-commercial-1724166


And you weren't the guy in the tub...I was, notice the "smokey bear" suit.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 24, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> My guess is ....they where after the other guy...with the one eye.
> Enjoy the old days on video...my treat!!
> 
> Watch Kia?s 2010 ?Big Game? Commercial Video | Break.com
> ...



Ya don't remember me running the video camera? Oh yeah, thats when you got in that hibernation mood:


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 24, 2010)

That happens.... every... time...I ...go...to...Vegas....now I understand where the yellow earmuffs...never mind....it was cold out.

I just hope the rest O that tape never shows up.....


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 6, 2010)

Now what have you done??!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 6, 2010)

But, But, But Izzz gots mez new feeshin liesense.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 6, 2010)

You guys actually stick your heads in the water and catch fish with your mouths?  Wow.  Only the bears up here can do that, and only when the fish are swimming upstream.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 6, 2010)

Since the selling of road side rabbits was outlawed in Connecticut, Inspector wanted to bring his boys home something that they would remember for a long, long time to come. He probably won't be around much for a while cause he has to enlarge the rabbit cage just a little. Glad to see you picked up something you can finally haul the lawn mower in


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 7, 2010)

But, This was an April fools joke.... have you looked in your back yard?? Good thing camels don't need water.............

And the truck is ok...anyone have anything that will remove Camel smell?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 7, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> But, I got them for the boys to ride to school and I didn't realize how much them things can eat............
> 
> And the truck is ok...anyone have anything that will remove Camel smell?



There, fixed it for ya


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 7, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> anyone have anything that will remove Camel smell?




A goat. Works every time.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 7, 2010)

How will I ever find a goat that dances to organ music....can I borrow your TX?? I hope it works......
And now I have that taste of words put in my mouth...this is terrible, and getting worse......


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 8, 2010)

That's goat is its own. It travels the land waiting for music to dance too. Give it time and he might make it your direction.


----------

